# Brazilian coffee



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who agrees that as espresso based drinks, Brazil produces some of the sweetest mos=t flavoursome drinks going?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There is a time and a place for a good Brazilian coffee . I tend to see more Brazilian naturals from specialty roasters nowadays than anything though .


----------



## Peet (May 19, 2021)

Brazilian coffee is good, but I like darker stuff in my Moccamaster


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hiya Boots.......I am on a learning curve, in preparation for the arrival of my new machine. In the old days I used to drink a lot of Brazilian coffee, and with the suggestion by @Davecuk that the smaller 53mm basket seems to produce a really sweet shot, I wanted to have something readymade for it to try. Would you recommend anything in particular thats currently available


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Just picked up a new one from Crankhouse, came today so resting Fazenda Boa Vista, yellow bourbon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Jony am sure back in the days when I used to roast, I got some bulk beans through BB called something like Daterra sweet blue. it is a long time ago, but if you roasted them right they were top notch!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't usually buy Brazilian, but the notes sort of swayed me, chocolate, fig, almond.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

I opened the below from extractcoffee today. I liked it on AP short steep. I plan to do a long steep on Clever tomorrow, which has always been a sweet cup.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Like Medium Strong Coffee HA matey! I bought two kilos of that bean a few weeks ago and just the day before yesterday, vacuum bagged it all up in anticipation of a great event happening!


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

we have just finished a bag of Finca La Laja from Salford Roasters. Was lovely. We will be buying more.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> @Like Medium Strong Coffee HA matey! I bought two kilos of that bean a few weeks ago and just the day before yesterday, vacuum bagged it all up in anticipation of a great event happening!


 You doubled the size. I am going to keep 250g for the Leva and brew the rest. Please tell us all about it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Hiya Boots.......I am on a learning curve, in preparation for the arrival of my new machine. In the old days I used to drink a lot of Brazilian coffee, and with the suggestion by @Davecuk that the smaller 53mm basket seems to produce a really sweet shot, I wanted to have something readymade for it to try. Would you recommend anything in particular thats currently available


 Specially Brazilian or just good comfort blends that goes well with milk ?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Who agrees that as espresso based drinks, Brazil produces some of the sweetest mos=t flavoursome drinks going?


 Absolutely. Maybe not the most complex in flavour profile on average but we have had some super lots over the last couple of years. Can't go wrong with a nice medium roasted natural process bourbon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Mrboots2u Well, my habit was three black drinks a day and one with milk, so I would like to keep that ratio up!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@dfk41Brazil Based Blends I have enjoyed

https://execoffeeroasters.co.uk/collections/coffee-1/products/neighbourhood-blend-summer-2019-edition - had this 6/7 months ago not sure if its the same base but was a great medium blend

https://blossomcoffee.co.uk/product/blossom-espresso/

https://www.carvecoffee.co.uk/shop/p/riptideespresso

Single Origin I have enjoyed

https://www.northstarroast.com/product/brazil-fazenda-rainha-da-paz/ - my go to from a local shop when i am running low for a comfort drink

https://libertycoffeeco.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/serenity - this one was possibly a little dark for me - but i think you may enjoy it more , at worst its just over medium


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> I opened the below from extractcoffee today. I liked it on AP short steep. I plan to do a long steep on Clever tomorrow, which has always been a sweet cup.
> 
> View attachment 57510


 Drinking this myself at the moment - got a 30% discount code from Extract when they launched it. I was just about to recommend this - its lovely.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I really liked James Gourmet Just Brazil. Sweet, milk chocolate, some nuts, some notes of dark fruits but mostly just a sweet chocolate thing.


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

Yet to try single origin Brazil beans but I have a bag resting as of today. Was a bit unsure if I made a mistake ordering, but now I am looking forward to trying!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I went through a significant phase of consuming almost exclusively Brazilian coffee when we were profiling our Bom Jesus. Stripping away all of the bells and whistles of descriptors, sometimes having a nice coffee-tasting-coffee is all you need in a morning.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Emily said:


> Yet to try single origin Brazil beans but I have a bag resting as of today. Was a bit unsure if I made a mistake ordering, but now I am looking forward to trying!


 Which one.


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

@Jony This one


----------



## thejewk (Aug 5, 2020)

I brew with a Clever mostly, and I've snatched up and loved the three Brazilian direct trade beans that Black Cat have offered. Just cracked open the Bom Jesus natural process yesterday, and it's a nice sweet and smooth chocolatey drink, with a hint of berries.

I like to alternate them with a bag of something more acidic and fruity to keep my taste buds on their toes.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

I've got 1.5kg of Bom Jesus from @Coffee by the Casuals as my go-to flat white bean. Like an unsweetened hot chocolate which is well appreciated by both me and the non aficionados in my life - they're not getting any of my fruit bombs!


----------

